
Desert quakes may have boosted chances of ‘big one’ striking California - MindGods
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/07/desert-quakes-may-have-boosted-chances-big-one-striking-california
======
thrill
The article keeps repeating the mantra that the quakes, or at least quakes in
this model, _add_ to the stress already there. That runs opposite to my
(admittedly lacking) understanding of geologic forces. Wouldn't quakes
indicate a reduction in stress has occurred, or would it be dependent on the
"type" of the cause, i.e. a separation or a compression?

~~~
MindGods
I'm not an expert but it is believed that stress can move along faults during
earthquakes.

See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coulomb_stress_transfer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coulomb_stress_transfer)

